# nails for treated lumber-do they make those for nail guns??



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

Just wondered if there are special nails you can buy for using nailing gun with treated lumber?? We only have Menards here, and there shelves look like old mother hubbards cupboards most days,,,VERY poor stocking/inventory people there. (I was told they just sell so much they cant keep stock around,,,'truth is' shelves are bare for months on end and they never get new stuff in!!)


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

The newer treated wood, ACQ, that we are forced to use down here takes hot dipped galvanized or stainless nails. They do make them for nail guns, but make sure it says on the box, OK for ACQ, if that is what you have. The older CCA is not as much of an problem.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

As stated, hot-dipped galvanized nails are what you need. Yes, they make them for just about any framing nailer and many trim nailers, and they're normally pretty easy to find. Be sure that you don't get electro-plated galvanized nails...Gotta have hot dipped galvanized.
If you live in a decent sized city you should be able to find them at a store that sells fasteners (Fastenal, etc...). I've bought them at Home Depot.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

As stated; Home Depot carries them. Also Lowes. 

I'd suggest trying those places first.

Just be prepared that such nails are ususally sold by the 25 lb large box.

Additionally, Lumber Supply companies/stores, and Tool stores (catering to the pros) should sell them too (by the case).

One last important point: Find the nails that are for your particular nail gun. It's not a one size fits all. You must find the make and model of your gun, and check the side of the box of nails to see if they will work with the nail gun you are using.

Good Luck


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

Lowes, fastenall, and Home Depot carry hot dipped galvanized. If you want stainless 304 or 316 go to McFeely's. I second what Atlantic mentioned about the right nail for your gun.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks guys,prob is Lowes and Home Depot are 120 miles away. 

There is a fastener place here as well as a Meads lumber yard,will try those!!


----------

